# [Solved] [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

## ronnem

I have problem with Xorg. I can run my KDE only with Xorg vesa driver. I've tryed run Xorg with amdgpu driver but everytime I've got this error [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

egrep "KMS|drm|radeon" /var/log/dmesg

[    2.821189] device class 'drm': registering

[    2.821198] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.821321] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    2.821434] bus: 'pci': add driver radeon

#egrep  "FB|DRM|RADEON|amdgpu" /boot/config-4.1.15-amdgpu

http://pastebin.com/XNDF4Pxu

#cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/KPvh0PmD

#cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-amdgpu.conf

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Amdgpu"

        Driver  "amdgpu"

#       Option "accelMethod" "glamor"

#       Option  "DRI3"  "on"

#       Option "TearFree" "on"

#       Monitor "Samsung"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "modesetting"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

        Device  "Card0"

#        DefaultDepth    24

        Monitor "Samsung"

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1920x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#lspci |grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380] (rev f1)

#ls -l /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/

total 612

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 122512 Feb 21 16:12 amdgpu_drv.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  10192 Apr 17 17:51 ati_drv.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  61128 Feb 21 12:21 modesetting_drv.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 429552 Apr 17 17:51 radeon_drv.so

#ls -l /dev/dri/*

ls: cannot access /dev/dri/*: No such file or directoryLast edited by ronnem on Wed Apr 20, 2016 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ronnem

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu

```
FamilyChipset name      Product name    OpenGL  OpenGL ES       VIDEO_CARDS

Volcanic Islands        TONGA   R9 285   4.1    3.0           amdgpu radeonsi
```

#grep VIDEO /etc/portage/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

 

----------

## Ant P.

Try a newer kernel? 4.1 is ancient on an amdgpu driver timescale.

----------

## ronnem

Problem solved after updating to kernel 4.5.1 and after reinstalling xorg-server 1.18.3, xorg-drivers-1.18-r1...

----------

## MarioCorleone

 *ronnem wrote:*   

> Problem solved after updating to kernel 4.5.1 and after reinstalling xorg-server 1.18.3, xorg-drivers-1.18-r1...

 

Please add [SOLVED] to the title

----------

